

Larry Ellison: The NSA's Snooping Is 'Essential' For U.S. Security - gbin
http://www.businessinsider.com/larry-ellison-nsa-spying-is-essential-2013-8

======
pravda
Is Oracle in line for some big government contracts? Or did Larry just lose
his mind?

